# *Roadster Wheels*



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

ROADSTER WIRE WHEELS
14X7 REV 100 SPOKE
ALL CHROME w GOLD NIPPLE'S
I HAVE 2 COMPLETE NOS SETS OF THESE FINE WHEELS 
THEY COME WITH 15 HOLE ADAPTER'S & CHROME KO'S :biggrin: 

$650 SHIPPED
PM FOR MORE INFO  






































OR GOT THESE KO'S AS AN UPGRADE  
US GOLD PLATED 2 BAR STRAIGHT 2-5/8 RECESSED FOR 
OG ROADSTER COIN'S :biggrin: :biggrin: ADD $450 w CHIP'S


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Tony bigdog (Apr 8, 2009)

What up ? U don't want to sale the 2 BAR STRAIGHT on the side?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

how much for the hex wrench in the pic :wow:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

those chips look bad ass, thanks for the hook up on the spare wheel.


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by topd0gg_@Apr 30 2011, 06:37 AM~20453177
> *those chips look bad ass, thanks for the hook up on the spare wheel.
> *


    
How's it look?? :biggrin:
Any pic's :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 30 2011, 12:36 AM~20452699
> *how much for the hex wrench in the pic :wow:
> *


oh god no


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Tony bigdog_@Apr 30 2011, 12:30 AM~20452687
> *What up ? U don't want to sale the 2 BAR STRAIGHT on the side?
> *


Sure I'll sell you a set  
But remember they wil not work on Roadstar's :happysad: 
You said you needed Roadstar Ko's


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 30 2011, 06:43 AM~20453195
> *oh god no
> *



:bowrofl: :bowrofl: :bowrofl:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

what type of KO or spinners are available with em? dont like the knob...


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Apr 28 2011, 08:31 PM~20444009
> *
> 
> 
> ...




By the looks of everything, they look just like everyday ching chang wheels with Rooooster-wheels coins on them. :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## latinxs (Jun 15, 2007)

how much for a set of them gold KO 2 bar straight recc. The one in the pic with out the chip shiped to 83687.


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@May 1 2011, 09:27 PM~20463130
> *By the looks of everything, they look just like everyday ching chang wheels with Rooooster-wheels  coins on them.  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


BY YOUR REPLY I CAN TELL YOU DON'T KNOW YOUR SHIT, BUT THANKS FOR BUMPING MY TOPIC


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by latinxs_@May 1 2011, 10:04 PM~20463519
> *how much for a set of them gold KO 2 bar straight recc. The one in the pic with out the chip shiped to 83687.
> *


PM SENT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## legions76 (Apr 10, 2011)

The set looks good. I'm looking for a set 2 14/7 and 2 14/6 for my caddy.fender skirts don't fit with 14/7. ;(


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Apr 28 2011, 08:31 PM~20444009
> *
> ROADSTER WIRE WHEELS
> 14X7 REV 100 SPOKE
> ...


im intrested in them. let me see the back of the hubs. I dont recall roadster making a knock off wheel besides roadstars. Are these OG Roadster wheels let me know asap. Cash in hand...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@May 2 2011, 12:43 PM~20467554
> *im intrested in them. let me see the back of the hubs. I dont recall roadster making a knock off wheel besides roadstars. Are these OG Roadster wheels let me know asap. Cash in hand...
> *


roadster did make wheels that were knock offs that werent roadSTARS. they were called "roadster d's". they made them towards the end of the 90s and early 2000's. i had a set. made in usa, good deep gold and chrome. the spinners were heavy like daytons. not light and cheap like the chinese copies. i paid about 1700 for a set of center gold roadster d's back in 99


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@May 2 2011, 07:41 AM~20465263
> *BY YOUR REPLY I CAN TELL YOU DON'T KNOW YOUR SHIT, BUT THANKS FOR BUMPING MY TOPIC
> *



Mybe I dont know shit about thoes wheels, the ones I mess with have stainless spokes and are still in bizness. 

If those wheels do , then thats a hell of a deal for some OG - NOS shit.

At $650 shipped, I guess they dont hold their value too good. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by latinxs_@May 1 2011, 10:04 PM~20463519
> *how much for a set of them gold KO 2 bar straight recc. The one in the pic with out the chip shiped to 83687.
> *



X2


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@May 2 2011, 12:43 PM~20467554
> *im intrested in them. let me see the back of the hubs. I dont recall roadster making a knock off wheel besides roadstars. Are these OG Roadster wheels let me know asap. Cash in hand...
> *



Dont do it hommie, I seen your car pictures in LRM. 

You roll on OG- JD's Zeniths, those are rare, they dont make them any more. :uh: :uh:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@May 4 2011, 06:38 AM~20481912
> *Dont do it hommie, I seen your car pictures in LRM.
> 
> You roll on OG- JD's Zeniths, those are rare, they dont make them any more.  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@May 4 2011, 06:38 AM~20481912
> *Dont do it hommie, I seen your car pictures in LRM.
> 
> You roll on OG- JD's Zeniths, those are rare, they dont make them any more.  :uh:  :uh:
> *


You right they may be worth some money someday.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@May 4 2011, 08:20 AM~20482386
> *You right they may be worth some money someday.
> *



:thumbsup: :naughty: :rimshot:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:inout: :inout: :inout:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Apr 30 2011, 07:43 AM~20453193
> *
> How's it look?? :biggrin:
> Any pic's :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


Finally got around to taking some pics of the spare wheel.


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by topd0gg_@May 5 2011, 02:30 PM~20491812
> *Finally got around to taking some pics of the spare wheel.
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@May 1 2011, 09:27 PM~20463130
> *By the looks of everything, they look just like everyday ching chang wheels with Rooooster-wheels  coins on them.  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *



Can you post some more pics of the back and side of rims that prove these are Roadsters and not china ching chang chingasos? Because they do look pretty ching chang choonga cheeeennna CHINA.


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by impalaeasy_@May 8 2011, 05:08 PM~20509508
> *Can you post some more pics of the back and side of rims that prove these are Roadsters and not china ching chang chingasos?  Because they do look pretty ching chang choonga cheeeennna  CHINA.
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:drama: :drama: :drama: BUMP!!


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalaeasy_@May 8 2011, 05:08 PM~20509508
> *Can you post some more pics of the back and side of rims that prove these are Roadsters and not china ching chang chingasos?  Because they do look pretty ching chang choonga cheeeennna  CHINA.
> *



LOL, I like you discription of the of the Rooooooooster wheels.


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@May 8 2011, 07:10 PM~20510330
> *LOL, I like you discription of the of the Rooooooooster wheels.
> *



HATER BUMP  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@May 17 2011, 07:08 AM~20569497
> *HATER BUMP   :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Im not a hater, I just (and always) disliked those wheels.


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@May 21 2011, 08:09 AM~20598538
> *Im not a hater, I just (and always) disliked those wheels.
> *


Well.. 
Thanks for your opinion but.............. 
ROADSTAR"S ARE STILL THA BEST


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@May 21 2011, 02:06 PM~20599985
> *Well..
> Thanks for your opinion but..............
> ROADSTAR"S ARE STILL THA BEST  CHEEP CHINA OUT THERE AND CANT COMPARE TO DAYTON
> *





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@May 21 2011, 03:58 PM~20600423
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

1 SET SOLD!!!! :cheesy: 1 SET LEFT  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

what you want for just the wheels shipped to 46143.. I dont need ko's or adapters.. Hit me up


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> ROADSTER WIRE WHEELS
> 14X7 REV 100 SPOKE
> ALL CHROME w GOLD NIPPLE'S
> I HAVE 2 COMPLETE NOS SETS OF THESE FINE WHEELS
> ...


----------



## BRASIL (Jul 9, 2002)

*roadstars gold nipple, gold adapter*

Hi Robinson, do you have one extra set for sale?

What are the options for knockoffs?


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

only the early roadster "d'z" where USA made the later ones before the end of the run was over where ching changs!


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

62ssrag said:


> only the early roadster "d'z" where USA made the later ones before the end of the run was over where ching changs!


 
:420::420::420:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## BRASIL (Jul 9, 2002)

pm me if you still got them?


----------



## BRASIL (Jul 9, 2002)

how much for those wrapped in some 175/70R14's? WW


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

BRASIL said:


> how much for those wrapped in some 175/70R14's? WW


PM SENT..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 14, 2010)

do you have one of this knock off i lost one and how mush for the roadstars knock off too wings?


----------

